# New Pics - November 27, 2006



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Nov27

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the great bunch of bird pics! Squanto and Pilgrim are adorable, well-fed little squabbies! Does a parti-colored beak stay like that? I really like the torn-paper effect on the second photo and the swirled effect around the sometimes friend. "Geese chowing down" is interesting with all the simlar, but different, patterns. That Egyption goose really looks in great shape! I was suprised at how calm and orderly the birds were eating together. Except for the "in your face" Pekin. He's certainly not shy! :O


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I don't know about the beak, Terri. It has certainly got more dark coloration now than on day one: http://www.rims.net/2006Nov21/target0.html

Glad you enjoyed the pics!

Terrhy


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I love the pix of the babies and the geese running in all one direction.  There's nothing like a welcome wagon to greet you once you arrive!  

Must be a bit embarrassing to have so many greet you with enthusiasm. I know the feeling. Garye and her friends can put on quite a show too.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hmmm, I replied last night to this thread. I wonder what happened to my post.

Anyways, I love the pics of the babies, so cute. I love their hair do 
The duck pics are awsome.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

I loved all the pics. I enjoyed looking at your chubby grandfids, love the frame.

Those captions you wrote were totally funny.

I feel sorry for the Canadian's that feel out of place, such unneccesary psychological turmoil dumped on them , when they were physically dumped there.  I sure hope they adjust to their new life and can make some friends. 

Thank you for caring for them and keeping a watchful eye out.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TerriB said:


> Does a parti-colored beak stay like that?


The beak?.........no, it doesn't stay like that. I get one like that once in a while. CUTE CUTE babies..........we put our birds together Sunday so soon I'll have some babies.........actually LOTS of babies.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for having a look everyone! As you all know, I really love "my" ducks and geese at the park.

Terry


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*great photos*

Another great set of photos. The babies are so fuzzy and tiny!

You know I'm a sucker for those pekins, too. That last pekin looks like a big, healthy guy.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mrflapper said:


> Another great set of photos. The babies are so fuzzy and tiny!
> 
> You know I'm a sucker for those pekins, too. That last pekin looks like a big, healthy guy.


Thanks, Tiff! Yes, that last guy is really a big healthy guy. Fortunately, all the domestics at the park are in very good shape and will hopefully stay that way.

Terry


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for sharing Terry... it really makes me miss having ducks... loved the quick video! the photos are great too. Nothing like duck feet!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Cricket said:


> Thanks for sharing Terry... it really makes me miss having ducks... loved the quick video! the photos are great too. Nothing like duck feet!!!


Thanks, Cricket! Betcha we could fix you up with some ducks and/or geese in short order if you are interested  

Terry


----------

